# Calypso bulbosa var occidentalis- in situ



## Spaph (Apr 28, 2012)

Calypso bulbosa var occidentalis is in full bloom right now in the local hills.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice and very nice pictures as well. Well done!!!!!!


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 28, 2012)

very nice indeed, I didn't think they would already be in bloom! I will have to check the woods around Vancouver north shore...


----------



## John M (Apr 28, 2012)

Beautiful flowers and photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2012)

They are lovely blooms. Well photographed!


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 28, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Hera (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow, flashy blooms.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2012)

very nice and nice pictures. what brand tripod do you have that lets you get such a low angle?


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 28, 2012)

Stunning blooms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks for posting! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2012)

Splendid - what a joy to have nymphs like those haunting the local woods!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 28, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> very nice and nice pictures. what brand tripod do you have that lets you get such a low angle?


Thanks cyncharles, I actually don't use a tripod, I have a small camera with a good view finder that allows me to get very low for the pictures


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2012)

Stunning blooms!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for sharing with us


----------



## bcostello (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! Those are so cool!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 29, 2012)

beautiful photos!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2012)

It must have been exciting & rewarding to find these.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool. Thanx for sharing.


----------

